# My solar pit greenhouse is finally underway!



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

It only took 5 months... Had to save up the money to pay someone to dig into the sandy clay, 4 feet deep. It is 8X12.
My son is in the pit helping to clean out the debri which fell in from the rain that poured just 1/2 hour after it was dug...








This morning I am picking up our cement block for the walls. Then its time for a block party! BYOB- bring your own (cement) bag.:help:
This heat will go back to 79 F this week along with scattered rain. Promises to be a huge bowl of fun.
Getting the block for 50 cents each! Mostly seconds due to color variances not up to "their standards" and I am not to share who gave it to me:nana:-that was part of the deal.... I could care less what color they are since it is only seen from the inside.
So $150 for the hole digging. $90 for the block. Free for massive huge long window. Lumber $20 (got some plywood that was 3 inches shorter then the others in lumber store shipment so they cost me a buck each off the culled cart!) Free leftover shingles and roofing supplies from neighbor who just re did his roof.
I am getting so excited! And one other benefit of the pit? I get all the leftover sandy clay to use in building the outdoor pizza/bread oven.
This is what the goal of our outcome is most like:








I found an old book at the library while researching solar pits (much inspired by the sticky thread) and fell instantly for this one.
More pics to follow as progress is made.
~Tammie


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Good luck to you Tammie. Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Trying really hard not to be jealous.....Is the glass only on one side or on both sides? I thought the little guy in the first picture was your paid digger at first!

Where did you get a large window for FREE!!!!?????
I want to start collecting sliding-door glass. I can't decide whether to make a lean-to against the barn (where there is already heat and elec) or do a pit house. We decided to live through a winter here before 'digging in'.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Folks,I got my Glass slideing doors from a lumber yard. Some times the seal breaks on one of the 2 sliders and the whole unit gets scraped. They will just order a whole new unit.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Very, very nice! You will post photos as it progresses, right?


----------



## Drew Cutter (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't see from the picture any way to let cool air in or pull air out when it get too hot. Glad to see someone else doing the solar pit.


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

Sorry I have not wrote till now. Took 5 pick up truck loads to get it all. Thank goodness for my great backyard neighbors and their trucks!
I got the window off free cycle. The family removed it to put in more picturesque (??spelling??) looking windows. These are 2 glass sheet thick metal framed with the original wood frame still around the outside from when it was in place- makes my job easier.
There is a large window in the center- think picture window style with a smaller window on each side. The wind open so those are for my ventilation. I went to harbor freight for their auto opener but were none left. Would like to get one to add to one of the windows.
I am putting a screen covered grate at the east end which will allow air circulation but also have a cover when it is too cold for air flow that way.
I would share a pic of the window but it is so heavy to move. It has sat for 5 months now awaiting it's new use. I need to scrub it down once we tote it up our hill to the pit (in the truck bed of course!).
There will be gutters collecting rain water which will be directed into a blue plastic barrel during non freeze season. Still need to figure the kink out for snow season on where to direct the melting run off between freezes. 
I can not let this be an eye sore. We are planning to put our place up on the market again. I need it to appeal to potential buyers and not intimidate or turn them off. So everything must stay clean and well put together.
Why build if we are selling? It' s a practice run before the big 30X10 pit I hope to build at the next land! Same thing with the pizza/bread oven. next ones will be bigger and better!
I will be sure to share a pic tomorrow of all the block stacked up. Its mostly red concrete block. I never thought it would take so much block to build this thing!
Seriously- BYOB party! Bring your own (cement) bag. I'll have the cold ones waiting! :icecream: LOL......


----------



## Drew Cutter (Dec 30, 2008)

I can understand you wanting to move . The akron / Canton area has taken a serious hit in this recession.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! What a lot of work just to move - but I understand your reasoning! Good luck and please keep posting pictures for us.


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

Depending on how you look at it, the houses around here do not move too quick. Our place may sit a year before bought. We will not make anything on it and by doing my greenhouse and other things, it adds to what makes our place stand out from the others.
Sun is finally coming out so I am off to unload the last bit of brick in the truck.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

awesome please post pics as you go


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

Just thought I would update and show we are still working on the cement block base. This beautiful few days of an Indian summer have made it easier to get done since we were delayed by so much rain.
We should have the base finished here in the next few days then it is time to add the A frame roofing.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Are you planning on concrete or dirt floor?


----------



## Drew Cutter (Dec 30, 2008)

You don't want dirt or concrete . Better to put stone to retain the heat from the daylight. Also , i would suggest putting in (Can't remember the proper name) , a gulley for the cold air to sink at night . I printed out plans for a homemade mister to aid the plan.


----------

